# Rental sites



## Benee (Jul 13, 2011)

Dear fellow expats,

My wife and I are looking to move to Porto, Portugal in the coming months.
We are trying to find good sites online to find a place to rent but finding a lot of holiday rental sites. Can anyone advise on the best sites to look at long term rentals in and around Porto.

Thank you very much,

Ben


----------



## afrique (Feb 4, 2009)

Try casa sapo they list rentals and are where all the agents advertise.


----------

